# Tackled my 4 month!



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

So, were setting there watching a little Tv and she ends up getting down on the floor walking around, then I hear a crunching sound. So I mute the TV and it sounds like she is crunching on a bone!

With her being 4 months old, I thought oh GREAT now what is she trying to eat. So I spend about 5-10 minutes opening her mouth not seeing anything, I let her go and she does it again, so I open her mouth again and this time I put my fingers in her mouth, rubbing down the sides of the gums, sticking my finger to the back of the throat and making a sweep, still nothing. 

So, I assume she must have been chewing on a loose tooth or she has TMJ hahaha, either or we already had a Vet appt set for 5:15pm so we will see what the vet thinks.

Thankfully she lets me do anything to her, because my sticking her fingers down the mouth, could have ended with me having some very sore fingers!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

I did the same thing with Abby. I could hear her crunching up something
so I ran over and pried open her mouth and found nothing. I figured
I was too late and down the hatch it went. 2 minutes later I hear the same
thing. Another search finds nothing. It took a third inspection before I
discovered it was a loose tooth she was grinding.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Good to know, I wondered when I should start looking out for falling teeth!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie was a riot when he was losing teeth. He'd be running around and playing, when he would suddenly stop and actually spit. Out would fly the tooth and he go on playing.


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I informed the Vet last Friday when we were there about the crunching sound. We looked in the mouth, and she believes it's a back moler. She still makes the crunching sound every now and again, so I'm hoping that the tooth starts to come out. However I wonder if a back moler might be growing in and clashing with one of the others.

I'll have to wait and see, however she's playing, chewing and still eating find. I just need get her a few different toys I think that she can get to the back of her mouth and really go to town.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

oh man, teething is funny like that. see if she leaves any teeth in her toys! when riley lost her first tooth, i was on the phone with my mom and she was laying at my feet. my mom asked "has she lost any teeth yet?" and i looked down at her and was like "maybe, but not any that i have seen or found yet..." and suddenly riley spits a tooth out on the ground! Impeccable timing LOL


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

sprzybyl, that's hilarious! 

Well I have yet to find any teeth anywhere. I mean I don't go around really looking either. However anything that looks out of the norm on the ground goes in her mouth anyway, so i'd assume if she did loose one she'd swallow it! Ugh


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

We are going through the crunching sound...investigating the mouth phase right now. The tell tale sign however is that Zorro's gums are bleeding too so I know it's the teeth he is loosing


----------



## Loma (10 mo ago)

My 5 month old girl has this crunching sound a lot. She has been seen by the vet few weeks ago said baby teeth arent falling out (incisors) He said unless she will be a show dog dont worry about it. Now, I've noticed crunching as mentioned above and she hasnt been too interested in eating. I did moisten her kibble which helps. Tring to look in her mouth is nearly impossible but i did notice her molars in the way back are coming through her pallette. Is this where they normally break through. Ugh not sure if i should have the dental surgery or give it more time. TIA for any info. I know this is an old post so maybe someone can guide me on how it all worked out for your dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

After 11 years the posters aren’t here anymore. You can start a new thread to ask about yourndog.


----------



## Loma (10 mo ago)

Thank you! I just didn't feel like getting yelled at again for the same thread. Some ppl are touchy on here lol


----------

